# Botta e Risposta!



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Questo è un gioco che può durare anni e anni... 

Chi vuole pone una domanda inerente a qualunque argomento, di qualunque tipo, e il primo che se la sente risponde liberamente aggiungendo poi un'altra domanda. 
E così via a botta e risposta. 
Non ci sono regole particolari, se non quelle di: 
-rispondere sempre e solo all'ultima domanda posta e non a quelle precedenti; 
-porre sempre una nuova domanda. 

Allora, comincio io... 
Con chi sei stata/o a letto ieri sera ?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*Mascheri'*

Col morto.


e tu con chi avresti voluto andare a letto?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Col morto.
> 
> 
> e tu con chi avresti voluto andare a letto?


Beh, col mio fidanzato, che domande!

Ma si parla solo di sesso in questo gioco?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Col morto.
> 
> 
> e tu con chi avresti voluto andare a letto?


Occhio felina. Devi fare una domanda mai diretta a qualcuno...deve essere rivolta a tutti.
Per questa volta, passi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dopo la partita delle Roma, allora volevi venire a letto con me. Ero MORTO!
Comunque...ieri notte, con nessuna.
Paperino o Topolino?


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2007)

Zio Paperone.. non capisco perchè tutti lo trovino antipatico..

Invece, darei fuoco a Qui, Quo e Qua.

Sacher o zuppa inglese?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Paperino!!!


Spero di essere migliorata nelle risposte.


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

*Hum......*

Fammi pensare: dunque un gatto, un libro e.............ah sì, c'era anche lui !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Zio Paperone.. non capisco perchè tutti lo trovino antipatico..
> 
> Invece, darei fuoco a Qui, Quo e Qua.
> 
> Sacher o zuppa inglese?


 
nessuna delle due!

ma che cazzo di avatar ti sei messa..sto sckiattando


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nessuna delle due!
> 
> ma che cazzo di avatar ti sei messa..sto sckiattando


E' per Trottolino.. spero di apparirgli in "sogno"..


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> nessuna delle due!
> 
> ma che cazzo di avatar ti sei messa..sto sckiattando


 
E' la "gloriosa" Tina Pica !!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

non ho posto la domanda, colpa di Vulvia.


mi ascigo le lacrime e chiedo se vorreste partire subito!


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Dopo poche risposte il gioco sta già andando a puttane  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non fate altri interventi se non nella risposta alle domande. E soprattutto, rispondete all'ultima domanda. 
Un po' di serietà


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> E' per Trottolino.. spero di apparirgli in "sogno"..


 
Finiscila!


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

e vabbè.....................come non detto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Volete partire si o no?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Volete partire si o no?!!!!!!!!!


Se potessi partirei subito.
Al latte o fondente?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' per Trottolino.. spero di apparirgli in "sogno"..


Adesso si che corrispondi al mio ideale di donna!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










E, per restare in tema col gioco della mascherina:
Giovani (20-30) o stagionate (over 30) ?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

col cervello al posto giusto.


Biondi , mori o rossi?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

che cz di domanda ho fatto.


ne sapreste fare una peggiore?


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2007)

Sì. Eccola: uomini, giovani o trottolini?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sì. Eccola: uomini, giovani o trottolini?


 
Uomini!


Rivoluzionereste la vostra vita ora subito?


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

*Bah*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Uomini!
> 
> 
> Rivoluzionereste la vostra vita ora subito?


 
Tutto sommato mi sta bene com'è..................

In che epoca avreste voluto vivere??
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se potessi partirei subito.
> Al latte o fondente?


Fondente


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fondente


Risposta in netto ritardo..e manca la domanda


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutto sommato mi sta bene com'è..................
> 
> In che epoca avreste voluto vivere??
> Bruja


 
rinascimiento.


ma con la possibilità di ritornare a oggi.


Ritenete di essere persone coraggiose?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rinascimiento.
> 
> 
> ma con la possibilità di ritornare a oggi.
> ...


Assolutamente sì.

Minchia, comunque siete un disastro...

Cambiamo gioco?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> 
> Minchia, comunque siete un disastro...
> 
> Cambiamo gioco?


 
no, è un gioco molto carino.


quante volte vi trattenete dal dire certe cose su questo forum?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tutto sommato mi sta bene com'è..................
> 
> In che epoca avreste voluto vivere??
> Bruja


Medioevo

Coca cola o Pepsi?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Medioevo
> 
> Coca cola o Pepsi?


Nessuna delle due...birra!
Avete mai legato il vostro partner?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due...birra!
> Avete mai legato il vostro partner?


Si

Colore preferito?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due...birra!
> Avete mai legato il vostro partner?


Sì.

Lo sapevo, qua si parla solo di copula. Sei noioso.

Avete mai legato il vostro gatto?

(così, per deviare il discorso)


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessuna delle due...birra!
> Avete mai legato il vostro partner?


Si.


Primavera estate autunno o inverno?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Lo sapevo, qua si parla solo di copula. Sei noioso.
> 
> ...


Solo de che? ahò a' noioso...mica è obbligatorio rispondere   

	
	
		
		
	


	




No.
Avete mai giocato a mosca cieca?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Lo sapevo, qua si parla solo di copula. Sei noioso.
> 
> ...


No. ma lo chiusi dentro una scatola con la testa e la coda fuori e legai il tutto su un pattino a rotelle..

Pellicce o meglio nudi?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo de che? ahò a' noioso...mica è obbligatorio rispondere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


domanda abortita.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Lo sapevo, qua si parla solo di copula. Sei noioso.
> 
> ...


 
No, l'ho  sbattuto per aria .


come sei vestito/a oggi.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> 
> Primavera estate autunno o inverno?


Primavera

Boxer o slip?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No. ma lo chiusi dentro una scatola con la testa e la coda fuori e legai il tutto su un pattino a rotelle..
> 
> Pellicce o meglio nudi?


Nudi!
Pelosi o glabri?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

ahahahahahahah...che casino


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Lo sapevo, qua si parla solo di copula. Sei noioso.
> 
> ...


 
Mai. La mia gatta Wilma detta Uilma è troppo adorabile. Sono in attesa dei pacs per proporglieli. Ha un solo difetto: russa come un omone di 100 Kg.

Anche i vostri gatti russano?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, l'ho sbattuto per aria .
> 
> 
> come sei vestito/a oggi.


Jeans, una canotta bianca con un lavoro di perlame sulla scollatura, bolero bianco con una spilla per nulla discreta, trench, mocassino con tacco 

pigiama o senza?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mai. La mia gatta Wilma detta Uilma è troppo adorabile. Sono in attesa dei pacs per proporglieli. Ha un solo difetto: russa come un omone di 100 Kg.
> 
> Anche i vostri gatti russano?


 
ci mancava solo quello.


il mio faceva puzzette.


Avete mai visto due occhi splendidamente grigi che vi hanno fatto prendere un colpo?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nudi!
> Pelosi o glabri?


Via di mezzo... 


Ma la vita aiuta a sognare o i sogni aiutano a vivere?

Che casino


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci mancava solo quello.
> 
> 
> il mio faceva puzzette.
> ...


Io ho il cane che soffre di flautolenza.

Mare o montagna?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Siete lenti


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho il cane che soffre di flautolenza.
> 
> Mare o montagna?


Montagna e lago.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho il cane che soffre di flautolenza.
> 
> Mare o montagna?


Montagna e lago.


vi è qualcuno che vi sta particolarmente simpatica/o qui sul forum?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Allora: i miei gatti russano e scorreggiano come orsi, adoro il mare e assolutamente l'estate, c'ho su jeans e golfino, lego sempre i pelosi con un pigiama... ah no! Ho fatto casino.... 

Non si può giocare con voi, ce lo dico a mia mamma!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa state pensando?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Montagna e lago.
> 
> 
> vi è qualcuno che vi sta particolarmente simpatica/o qui sul forum?


Lettrice


(son pessima lo so)

Matrimonio o convivenza?


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2007)

*o.t.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lettrice
> 
> 
> (son pessima lo so)
> ...


........... avercelo 'sto dilemma.................  

	
	
		
		
	


	






caffè o thè... meee??


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lettrice
> 
> 
> (son pessima lo so)
> ...


 
nessuno dei due. 



ognuno a casa proprio  punto.


Avreste voluto fare una cosa stamane che non avete fatto?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nessuno dei due.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dormire

Casa o ristorante?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dormire
> 
> Casa o ristorante?


Casa!
Whisky o Vodka?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Casa!
> Whisky o Vodka?


Vodka!
Dibbase!

Bumbum o margarita?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Casa!
> Whisky o Vodka?


 
Nessuno dei due... rum

cucina italiana o straniera?


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2007)

*Recupero...*

*..visto che qualcuno ogni tanto lavora!!*






Al latte o fondente?
fondente
Rivoluzionereste la vostra vita ora subito?
perchè no?
In che epoca avreste voluto vivere??
Risorgimento
Ritenete di essere persone coraggiose?
si
quante volte vi trattenete dal dire certe cose su questo forum?
praticamente mai
Coca cola o Pepsi?
Coca cola
Avete mai legato il vostro partner?
NO
Colore preferito?
Verde rubino
Avete mai legato il vostro gatto?
SI

Primavera estate autunno o inverno?
Estate
Avete mai giocato a mosca cieca?
SI
Pellicce o meglio nudi?
PElliccia e sotto nudi
come sei vestito/a oggi.
Completo gessato marrone con leggere righine azzurre, camicia a righe sottili verde, cravatta color aragosta,boxer, calze lunghe filo di scozia, mocassini
Boxer o slip?
BOXER
Pelosi o glabri?
Quasi glabro
Anche i vostri gatti russano?
Solo il tigre
pigiama o senza?
SENZA
Avete mai visto due occhi splendidamente grigi che vi hanno fatto prendere un colpo?
SI
Ma la vita aiuta a sognare o i sogni aiutano a vivere?
Non sogno quasi mai
Mare o montagna?
Mare
vi è qualcuno che vi sta particolarmente simpatica/o qui sul forum?
Micia, Bruja, Iris, Grace, Mailea, Lupa, Otella e naturalmente....Vulviaaaaaaaaa!!!





Cosa state pensando? 
Che non ho voglia di lavorare e odio gli operatori telefonici
Matrimonio o convivenza?
Matrimonio
caffè o thè... meee??
Thèèè
Avreste voluto fare una cosa stamane che non avete fatto?
Una telefonata
Casa o ristorante?
Ristorante


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vodka!
> Dibbase!
> 
> Bumbum o margarita?


Margarita!!!
Rossa o Bionda?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Margarita!!!
> Rossa o Bionda?


bionda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





patatine o pane GUTTIAU!!!!????


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> *..visto che qualcuno ogni tanto lavora!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infame di un fedifrago... manco m'ha cacata


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Margarita!!!
> Rossa o Bionda?


Bleah!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pugno!!!

Ragazzi, pugno un attimo!!!!

Vi farei notare una cosa, non ce la possiamo perdere... guardate un pò cosa ha scritto trottolo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















> come sei vestito/a oggi.
> Completo gessato marrone con leggere righine azzurre, camicia a righe sottili verde, cravatta color aragosta,boxer, calze lunghe filo di scozia, mocassini


E chi sei? Il pesciolino Nemo???


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bleah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






























Trottolo guarda che carnevale e' passato


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2007)

Chiedeva "particolarmente"....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





chi vi sta su sul forum?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Chiedeva "particolarmente"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu xche' non mi hai nominato tra i tuoi preferiti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Trottolo o Feddy?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Chiedeva "particolarmente"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho capito.


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> *..visto che qualcuno ogni tanto lavora!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Trottolo scusa ma non ti resisto certe volte  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Aprile 2007)

Feddy!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sabato o Domenica?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Feddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Venerdi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









trucco o al naturale?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Venerdi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naturale la domenica.
Il venerdi pesce, il sabato trippa.

Ricci o lisci?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> bionda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pane Guttiau tutta la vita....chetelodicoaffareee !!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Panna montata o nutella?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Naturale la domenica.
> Il venerdi pesce, il sabato trippa.
> 
> Ricci o lisci?


Ricci nella pasta...

cane o gatto?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Trottolo guarda che carnevale e' passato


ma che stronzaaaa


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pane Guttiau tutta la vita....chetelodicoaffareee !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nutella

carne o pesce?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> nutella
> 
> carne o pesce?


Pesce (alla brace).
Slip o perizoma? (donne)
Slip o boxer? (uomini)
se poi ci sono signorine che usano i boxer o maschioni in perizoma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*mascheri'*

ma è valido raccontare palle?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pesce (alla brace).
> Slip o perizoma? (donne)
> Slip o boxer? (uomini)
> se poi ci sono signorine che usano i boxer o maschioni in perizoma va bene lo stesso


Infatti, io uso i boxer.
Pesce, pesce, assolutamente pesce e nè panna nè nutella. Col pesce poi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pizza o calzone?
(comunque sembriamo dei deficienti; lo fossimo mica?)


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pesce (alla brace).
> Slip o perizoma? (donne)
> Slip o boxer? (uomini)
> se poi ci sono signorine che usano i boxer o maschioni in perizoma va bene lo stesso


dipende da cosa indosso

un mio ex usava il perizoma... ma era super etero...

rock o pop?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Ragazzi!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ri-pugno!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







piove... raga... piove...




.... guardate chi c'è on-line... shhhh.....


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Infatti, io uso i boxer.
> Pesce, pesce, assolutamente pesce e nè panna nè nutella. Col pesce poi...
> 
> 
> ...


pizza

che fame


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dipende da cosa indosso
> 
> un mio ex usava il perizoma... ma era super etero...
> 
> rock o pop?


difficile distinguerli a volte...direi pop anni '70.
Yin o Yang?


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma è valido raccontare palle?


 
Solo se sono divertenti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> difficile distinguerli a volte...direi pop anni '70.
> Yin o Yang?


Yang a manetta!

Punk's not dead!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Solo se sono divertenti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Trottolo mi ha steso...la battuta che gli hai fatto tu la stavo per fare io ma non riuscivo mica a ridere sai...quello parla sul serio mi sa...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> difficile distinguerli a volte...direi pop anni '70.
> Yin o Yang?


 
non lo so ho paura di sbagliare... e voi infami mi consegnereste subito alle autoritaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

*Micio........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Trottolo mi ha steso...la battuta che gli hai fatto tu la stavo per fare io ma non riuscivo mica a ridere sai...quello parla sul serio mi sa...












   Gulp !
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> non lo so ho paura di sbagliare... e voi infami mi consegnereste subito alle autoritaaaaaaaa


Il lungo braccio secolare ti attende, eretica  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Si prepari il rogo


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Raga, Chen ha sbroccato!
Venite di là a vedere!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Raga, Chen ha sbroccato!
> Venite di là a vedere!


Visto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... preparate un rogo versione tandem... per me e Lupa... TBT non ti emozionare...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gulp !
> Bruja


 
appunto.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*..continua..*

chi beve con me?


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2007)

**



Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi beve con me?


 
Beviamo pure, ma non ti disturba se preferisco del Porto? E' più adatto alle mie abitudini pantofolaie......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

*)*



Bruja ha detto:


> Beviamo pure, ma non ti disturba se preferisco del Porto? E' più adatto alle mie abitudini pantofolaie.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se mi disturba? 


lo preferisco! 

chen... chen...

alla Sua, alla Nostra e a quella di Tutti.


ps. chissà mai che non abbia voglia di sciogliersi un po'.


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Aprile 2007)

ma il gioco che fine ha fatto?!
siete degli indisciplinati!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ma il gioco che fine ha fatto?!
> siete degli indisciplinati!


ci samo fatti distrarre da Chen...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

*ricominciamo*

qual'è l'ultima cosa che vi ha procurato piacere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Maggio 2007)

*ehm*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> qual'è l'ultima cosa che vi ha procurato piacere?


una camicia lilla 


Dove vorresti essere in questo momento? (va bene anche dove ti trovi)


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> una camicia lilla
> 
> 
> Dove vorresti essere in questo momento? (va bene anche dove ti trovi)


..a letto con una fanciulla (non a dormire s'intende).

a che età hai perso la verginità?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Maggio 2007)

*vado a nanna*

cosa avete voglia di sognare?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cosa avete voglia di sognare?


Un mondo senza la KLM.


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Un mondo senza la KLM.


 
Settoriale...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

*Ma che stanno dicendo queste qui sopra?*

Beh...ho conosciuto un restauratore strafigo 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ps. MM, tanto la possibilità che un minimo di disciplina ci sia è fantascenza...quindi...

Scusate vado a rompere la noce del capocollo a uno qui , sul lavoro...torno subito.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Beh...ho conosciuto un restauratore strafigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sono arreso da tempo, micia


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Ma che ti restaura ???*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Beh...ho conosciuto un restauratore strafigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto per sapere, cosa ti ha fatto quel povero "capocollo"  ...?
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Beh...ho conosciuto un restauratore strafigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micia i restauratori in genere puzzano di anti tarlo


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia i restauratori in genere puzzano di anti tarlo


Non infierire solo perchè hai un olfatto da....jena!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia i restauratori in genere puzzano di anti tarlo


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non infierire solo perchè hai un olfatto da....jena!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No senti e' vero... poi a furia di avere a che fare con cose vecchie diventano antiquariato loro stessi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un lavoro interessante... tempo fa pensai anche di partecipare alla selezione per i corsi a Palazzo Spinelli a Fi... poi ho pensato: ma t'immagini che palle? E che puzza?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia i restauratori in genere puzzano di anti tarlo


 















































Sentite iene; e quello perchè t'ammoscia...


e l'altro perchè porta il ciuccio con la catenella al posto del cell...


e quell'altro ancora perchè è cerebroleso...

e poi ancora quello rutta troppo o cultura o stronzate che è li stess' ( mi riferisco al reality..non qui sul forum )

e poi c'è quello che gli puzzano le ascelle...
e quell'altro che lo sbatteresti al muro...
e l'altro è ricchissimo ma non mi piace...

l'altro è troppo giovane..gli devi sta a fare la spiega su tutto...

E poi...poi..du palle raga...ma sono io stranita? 

SI. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Okkei lettrice...puzzerà di antitarlo...per ora è ancora il minimo...dammi 24 ore e censuro pure questo...


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


>


che ti ridi tu che è na traggeddia


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No senti e' vero... poi a furia di avere a che fare con cose vecchie diventano antiquariato loro stessi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soprattutto immagino te a trovare la pazienza certosina per fare quei trattamenti con tutte quelle sostanze e quelle misture.... meglio adesso, per male che vada retsti ner modernariato!!! (vedi l'olandesona)
Brujal


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che ti ridi tu che è na traggeddia


ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Giusto per sapere, cosa ti ha fatto quel povero "capocollo" ...?
> Bruja


 
Sono giorni che mi gonfia -_ quele_- per cercare un cz. un articolo che non trova su una rivista...per poi scoprire che l'anno della rivista era naturalmente sbagliato...un classico...quando le bibliografie sono fatte ad minchiam.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

*mm*







moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah


Stai serio...tu...


che ho  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certi nervi...me la posso prendere con qualcuno stamane


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Stai serio...tu...
> che ho
> 
> 
> ...


Ti mancano i soggetti? Datti una guardata intorno, vedrai che ti sei solo distratta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Stai serio...tu...
> 
> 
> che ho
> ...


Come dice Bruja, hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Soprattutto immagino te a trovare la pazienza certosina per fare quei trattamenti con tutte quelle sostanze e quelle misture.... meglio adesso, per male che vada retsti ner modernariato!!! (vedi l'olandesona)
> Brujal


Serio... la mamma di uno dei miei ex restaurava statue lignee... ma t'immagini che palle stratosferiche dopo una giornata passata ad ignettare roba chimica in ogni buco di tarlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Meglio l'Olanda


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sentite iene; e quello perchè t'ammoscia...
> 
> 
> e l'altro perchè porta il ciuccio con la catenella al posto del cell...
> ...


Ok vada per le 24 ore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma portati una mascherina


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un mondo senza la KLM.


...ma ci sono tante altre Compagnie Aeree che servono le destinazioni effettuate da KLM...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ma ci sono tante altre Compagnie Aeree che servono le destinazioni effettuate da KLM...
> Air


... poterle scegliere... sono vincolata


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... poterle scegliere... sono vincolata


...posso sapere da cosa sei vincolata o sono questioni private e personali?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...posso sapere da cosa sei vincolata o sono questioni private e personali?


Questione di compagnia per cui lavoro...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questione di compagnia per cui lavoro...


Non dirmi che fai parte della KLM...
E non dirmi che lavori presso lo scalo di Milano-Malpensa...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non dirmi che fai parte della KLM...
> E non dirmi che lavori presso lo scalo di Milano-Malpensa...


 
MAI!!!!

Ho un'amica che lavora alla KLM ed e' una compagnia di MERDA per cui lavorare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No Air... io faccio la disegnatrice di moda... quando viaggio a spese della mia compagnia (che non verra' nominata) i biglietti sono KLM credo per patriottismo tra Olandesi (benche' la mia compagnia non sia piu' olandese)


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Air... non mi dire che lavori per la KLM


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Air... non mi dire che lavori per la KLM


Ho molte amiche e molti amici che lavorano per la compagnia aerea di bandiera olandese.
No, io lavoro per altra Azienda.
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MAI!!!!
> 
> Ho un'amica che lavora alla KLM ed e' una compagnia di MERDA per cui lavorare
> 
> ...


 
eccallà...vediamo un poco...hai tra le mani ( nel pc ) un abito il cui stile ti appartiene?

lo sckiaffi qui...come icona.


cosi ho una idea dello stile di Iena.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccallà...vediamo un poco...hai tra le mani ( nel pc ) un abito il cui stile ti appartiene?
> 
> lo sckiaffi qui...come icona.
> 
> ...


Micia non posso ... per un sacco di ragioni... tra i quali il licenziamento... sta nel contratto bello in neretto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque io disegno  cose che non metterei... occupandomi di implementare le collezioni "base" destinate al mercato europeo-resto del mondo... con capi specifici per un partner russo e uno medio orientale (quindi giacconi e chador)... funzione strana... ma ben pagata


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok vada per le 24 ore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...se è una 24 ore nonstop la mascherina...sarà quella dell'ossigeno?!?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia non posso ... per un sacco di ragioni... tra i quali il licenziamento... sta nel contratto bello in neretto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Comprendo bene Lettri...faccende delicate....dovevo arrivarci da sola...

ma il tuo stilista/i preferiti?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Comprendo bene Lettri...faccende delicate....dovevo arrivarci da sola...
> 
> ma il tuo stilista/i preferiti?


Ti spediro' qualcosa di non attinente al lavoro... diciamo fantasia galoppante... se ti va 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dior... quando lui era a capo della sua firma...non quel pagliaccio di Galliano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra gli attuali Oscar de la Renta, Gautier, Birgen&Mikkelsen (credo sia scritto cosi' poi controllo) e amavo Moschino perche' si divertiva da matti.. cosa rara coi tempi che corrono


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2007)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti spediro' qualcosa di non attinente al lavoro... diciamo fantasia galoppante... se ti va
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con immenso piacere, grazie!


----------



## Old mateus (9 Maggio 2007)

lultima cosa che mi ha procurato piacere e come sempre la musica in un momento un  po nero dove mi sono lasciato solo quella da un po di sollievo anche a se a volte ti da il colpo finale e ti sbatte a terra con le sue parole damore a volte ti fa saltare a volte ti fa pokare a volte ti fa sembrare cretino mentre canti in macchina a squarcia gola pero la musica alla fine e sempre una cosa positiva e ci accompagna sempre in ogni nostro momento...


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

mateus ha detto:


> lultima cosa che mi ha procurato piacere e come sempre la musica in un momento un po nero dove mi sono lasciato solo quella da un po di sollievo anche a se a volte ti da il colpo finale e ti sbatte a terra con le sue parole damore a volte ti fa saltare a volte ti fa pokare a volte ti fa sembrare cretino mentre canti in macchina a squarcia gola pero la musica alla fine e sempre una cosa positiva e ci accompagna sempre in ogni nostro momento...


E' vero, la musica è meravigliosa. La classica, il rock, i cantautori. Una grande consolatrice, e non solo questo.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*Ciao Pimpi Musichevoli*

avete ragione...la musica è assai altro....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, la musica è meravigliosa. La classica, il rock, i cantautori. Una grande consolatrice, e non solo questo.


Serio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sto ascoltando "walk it down" dei Talking Heads  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quella canzone mi mette sempre di buon umore


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Serio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vuoi dire che questa è una giornata "sì" e dovrebbe passare tutto liscio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che questa è una giornata "sì" e dovrebbe passare tutto liscio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, vuol dire che anche quello che non passa liscio mi scivola via di dosso


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No, vuol dire che anche quello che non passa liscio mi scivola via di dosso


Ho capito, sempre jena sei ma in formato corazzato alla coccodrillo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho capito, sempre jena sei ma in formato corazzato alla coccodrillo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No il coccodrillo ha una pellaccia... meglio conservarla per una kelly


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No il coccodrillo ha una pellaccia... meglio conservarla per una kelly


Non c'è niente da fare sei una shopping-stakanovista!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da fare sei una shopping-stakanovista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nella vita bisogna pure attaccarsi a qualcosa... molti si attaccano al @#*&$... ho preferito il buon gusto


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Nella vita bisogna pure attaccarsi a qualcosa... molti si attaccano al c... ho preferito il buon gusto


Encomiabile..... ma sai quante fanno shopping forsennato proprio perchè si attaccano spesso a ..... quello??!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Encomiabile..... ma sai quante fanno shopping forsennato proprio perchè si attaccano spesso a ..... quello??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia'... ma in genere hanno il soldo... e il marito ricco... due cose che a me mancano per lo shopping forsennato da attaccamento al @#$%&... mi tengo il mio sogno della Kelly in cocco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: una bella tisanina di questi tempi manca proprio... cosa mi consigli cara?


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia'... ma in genere hanno il soldo... e il marito ricco... due cose che a me mancano per lo shopping forsennato da attaccamento al @#$%&... mi tengo il mio sogno della Kelly in cocco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vediamo.... andrei su ribes nero, ginseng e vaniglia... senza caffeina, quello che ho provato e della solita Twining ma gradevole e adatto alla stagione (il ribes è anche antinfiammatorio ed antiallergico, il ginseng dà una scossetta e la vaniglia coccola) ..... che dici, può andare?
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vediamo.... andrei su ribes nero, ginseng e vaniglia... senza caffeina, quello che ho provato e della solita Twining ma gradevole e adatto alla stagione (il ribes è anche antinfiammatorio ed antiallergico, il ginseng dà una scossetta e la vaniglia coccola) ..... che dici, può andare?
> Bruja


Non amo particolarmente la vaniglia... e' spesso cosi' dolce che stucca... credo optero' per un thee verde aromatizzato alla menta e arancia... bello rinfrescante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma grazie per il suggerimento terro' presente


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Ma non preferireste due belle:


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non preferireste due belle:


Non ce l'hai proprio fatta a resistere vero?
Bruja


Letty:
Ok comunque la vaniglia quasi non si sente..... vada per il thè verde, quanto all'aroma, quando ti sarà possibile prima di bere il thè verde mastica proprio una fogliolina di menta piperita..........altro che aromatizzazione, il thè sembra ghiacciato!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non preferireste due belle:


 
preferisco questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' una birra da pomeriggio... e lcon la fettina di limone e' la morte sua


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ce l'hai proprio fatta a resistere vero?
> Bruja


...in che senso????????


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...in che senso????????


A traviarci con gli alcoolici......  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A traviarci con gli alcoolici......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeee.....mo' è colpa mia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Chissà perchè, a voi due con la tisana vi ci vedo poco


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Seeee.....mo' è colpa mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che noi le tisane le beviamo veramente... infedele... se poi c'e' l'aggiuntina di un quelche estratto di erba leggermente alcolico... mica guasta


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che noi le tisane le beviamo veramente... infedele... se poi *c'e' l'aggiuntina di un quelche estratto di erba leggermente alcolico*... mica guasta


ah ecco...il quadro si fa più chiaro


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco...il quadro si fa più chiaro


 
Zitto tu che ad alccol stai a noi come una tazza di barbera sta allo champagne!!! Ma non disperare, ti educheremo, dalle bettole al Florian.....o preferisci che si vada direttamente a Reims ... lo champagne "val pure una messa-in-scena"!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ecco...il quadro si fa più chiaro


Senti  un intervento di sbarellina come esperta analcoolica sarebbe centrato!!!
Mi raccomando che resti in tema e non parli degli usi di famiglia ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Zitto tu che ad alccol stai a noi come una tazza di barbera sta allo champagne!!! Ma non disperare, ti educheremo, dalle bettole al Florian.....o preferisci che si vada direttamente a Reims ... lo champagne "val pure una messa-in-scena"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo champagne le poche volte che lo compro (costa troppo, purtroppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) me l' accompagno coi gamberoni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Però alla fine preferisco una bottiglia di Nepente di Oliena col maialetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ed è pure più economico...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo champagne le poche volte che lo compro (costa troppo, purtroppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Inchiniamoci al maialetto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































PS:Roba da "il Signore delle Mosche"...


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inchiniamoci al maialetto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quello era un cinghiale


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un intervento di sbarellina come esperta analcoolica sarebbe centrato!!!
> Mi raccomando che resti in tema e non parli degli usi di famiglia ...
> 
> 
> ...


Sbarella solo latte... + !!! Scherzo porella...per il momento mi dicono che Sbarella e' super-busy nel giardinetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... interverra' sul tardi appena finito di strappare l'erba


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbarella solo latte... + !!! Scherzo porella...per il momento mi dicono che Sbarella e' super-busy nel giardinetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Quando parli di lei mi viene il coccolone.

C'è qualcosa di irrisolto in me.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quando parli di lei mi viene il coccolone.
> 
> C'è qualcosa di irrisolto in me.


Qui ci scappa il secondo figlio


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qui ci scappa il secondo figlio


 
Giuro che con la master card piu' inseminazio artificiale ..lo farei..SUBITO!


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Quando parli di lei mi viene il coccolone.
> 
> C'è qualcosa di irrisolto in me.


Non è che da piccola non hai strappato l'erba? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




.... erba? no aspetta, Letty di che erba parli???? Ommadonnadelbambingesùconpatelliebiberon... a Sbarellina come erba solo camomilla, biancospino e semi di finocchio .....ok?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giuro che con la master card piu' inseminazio artificiale ..lo farei..SUBITO!


 
Serissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Io no... ho avuto una gravidanza di merda finita anche peggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pero Sbarella e' troppo forte


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che da piccola non hai strappato l'erba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
..ehm..ehm...vado a brucare...è meglio....per oggi.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che da piccola non hai strappato l'erba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tisana al finocchietto piace anche a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tranquilla Bruja... non sono una coltivatrice... consuma troppa energia elettrica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*Oggi*

...siete state grandiose


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...siete state grandiose


davvero!
(cmq sospetto che la loro tisana favorita sia il ginepì...)


----------



## Bruja (10 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> davvero!
> (cmq sospetto che la loro tisana favorita sia il ginepì...)


Mi domandavo dove ti eri cacciata...... adesso sto tranquilla, ci sei in tutta la tua ironia sibilante!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (10 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi domandavo dove ti eri cacciata...... adesso sto tranquilla, ci sei in tutta la tua ironia sibilante!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie cara, mi ero proprio cacciata nel sottosuolo... stavo quasi trovando il petrolio, quando ho deciso di risalire più in fretta possibile... 
uhè il tempo scorre troppo in fretta e non mi aspetta... ed io.. io pare proprio che abbia ancora un buon istinto di sopravvivenza


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Giugno 2007)

*Ricomincio con me*

Cito Chen dal thread "riflessioni"

*."..L'orgasmo è un accadimento essenzialmente "mentale"... Due menti che s'incontrano, due mondi di pensiero... Una collisione cosmica..."*

quante volte lo avete incontrato.


----------



## tatitati (28 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cito Chen dal thread "riflessioni"
> 
> *."..L'orgasmo è un accadimento essenzialmente "mentale"... Due menti che s'incontrano, due mondi di pensiero... Una collisione cosmica..."*
> 
> quante volte lo avete incontrato.


 
l'ultima volta deve essere stato nel '95....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cito Chen dal thread "riflessioni"
> 
> *."..L'orgasmo è un accadimento essenzialmente "mentale"... Due menti che s'incontrano, due mondi di pensiero... Una collisione cosmica..."*
> 
> quante volte lo avete incontrato.


UNA


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> UNA


Oggi sono in vena di generosità, facciamo due và!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2007)

*Buon giorno care*

belle Pimpe...brave..okkei..ma le domande a vostra volta?


( io allargandoci due )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*uhm*

Quale bianchieria intima preferite? Per voi e il partner?


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Hem hem*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale bianchieria intima preferite? Per voi e il partner?


Culottes (adore le valenciennes) per la donna e qualunque cosa non metta in evidenza le frattaglie per l'uomo!
Bruja

p.s. la domanda:
Che vino preferite? Rosso o bianco... o entrambi ma quali?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*mmm*



Bruja ha detto:


> Culottes (adore le valenciennes) per la donna e qualunque cosa non metta in evidenza le frattaglie per l'uomo!
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. la domanda:
> Che vino preferite? Rosso o bianco... o entrambi ma quali?


Rosso, senza dubbio!
Corposo. Che ne dite di un Barolo?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rosso, senza dubbio!
> Corposo. Che ne dite di un Barolo?


Preferisco un Nero D'avola, altrimenti come bianco un Grecale siciliano.

Ti sei mai pentito/a di aver fatto l'amore con qualcuno/a?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Preferisco un Nero D'avola, altrimenti come bianco un Grecale siciliano.
> 
> Ti sei mai pentito/a di aver fatto l'amore con qualcuno/a?


Faccio la lista?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Faccio la lista?


Triste...

Cambiamo domanda? Compriamo una vocale?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Triste...
> 
> Cambiamo domanda? Compriamo una vocale?


 
Non e' per nulla triste


----------



## grande82 (28 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Preferisco un Nero D'avola, altrimenti come bianco un Grecale siciliano.
> 
> Ti sei mai pentito/a di aver fatto l'amore con qualcuno/a?


Mai.
Hai mai desiderato essere un'altra persona per 24ore, nel senso di poter vivere la tua vita come la viveva lei, con il suo modo di fare e le sue scelte? Chi?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Preferisco un Nero D'avola, altrimenti come bianco un Grecale siciliano.
> 
> Ti sei mai pentito/a di aver fatto l'amore con qualcuno/a?


Si, porca puttena di quella cretina che sono 

	
	
		
		
	


	





avete mai fatto, chiamiamolo amore, senza baci?


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Zitta va...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, porca puttena di quella cretina che sono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me ne è capitato uno che ha detto da subito, "guarda nulla di che ma a me tutto quello che riguarda la saliva non mi attira".....
Io rispetto sempre le esigenze altrui.... ho riposto che con gli "amici" non ho mai avuto bisogno di scambi di saliva!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

grande82 ha detto:


> Mai.
> Hai mai desiderato essere un'altra persona per 24ore, nel senso di poter vivere la tua vita come la viveva lei, con il suo modo di fare e le sue scelte? Chi?


Si, dio


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*Cavolo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si, dio


Arrivo sempre seconda..... va beh, allora opto per la Badessa !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























































Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Arrivo sempre seconda..... va beh, allora opto per la Badessa !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sorry


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Giugno 2007)

e io terza.grazia e graziella siete voi...


----------

